# Looking For Fennec Fox Kits!



## Rigbyandmarcel (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I'm new to this forum, and just thought I'd ask around if anyone knows of any breeders that are expecting Fennec Kits writhing the next year or so, or are expecting yourselves!
I have lots of experience with exotics, and would really like to welcome a Fennec into the family!
Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

I would suggest contacting these guys.. 

Home - Flashman Foxes

If they don't have any, they may know somebody else who does.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Haven't seen Elina commenting on having any cubs for a while, but it's worth asking because she might know someone who does have some.


----------



## Emmylou8130 (Sep 4, 2017)

I tried them and the website no longer seems to be used


----------

